# 30 seconds to mars amps



## baboisking (Mar 13, 2010)

Does anyone known what amps/cabs/pedals were used to record the 30 seconds to mars self titles album?


----------



## techcoreriffman (Mar 13, 2010)

dude, shut the fuck up with all the "what x band plays x" threads! There's this great thing called "google", you'll be able to find it there.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Mar 13, 2010)

Why is almost every thread you post a "what does X play" thread? Search..figure it out yourself. And why does it matter what they play? You ask that about a million bands.


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Mar 13, 2010)

don`t neg rep this guy, it brings smiles to my face sometimes with his threads. btw, wtf is 30seconds to mars? my little sis has a couple of songs I think, but I don`t watch mtv since 2003, and disney since, welll, never.


----------



## Leuchty (Mar 13, 2010)

you guys make a good point, but go easy.

Mako, 30 seconds to mars are a pretty cool band. The singer is Jared Leto (some actor) I think. Thats all I can tell you. 

To the OP, sorry no. IDK what amps they used...try google.


----------



## Rogueleader (Mar 14, 2010)

Straight into the mixing board.





Seriously though, I don't see why you guys are hating on him its not like you have to click on his threads, no matter how annoying they get.

That being said it seems like you have a super short attention span, are you trying to find a new tone every ten minutes?


----------



## daveycrockett (Mar 14, 2010)

^  ^


----------



## eleven59 (Mar 14, 2010)

Mesa Dual or Triple Rectifier, and lots of different pedals/effects for various parts. 

Seymour Duncan JB in a mahogany guitar.


----------



## Thaeon (Mar 14, 2010)

Actually Tomo uses Les Pauls and a Jazzmaster into A Budda Superdrive 45 and a Triple Rectifier, Budda 212 cabs, Keeley 2 knob Compressor, and various other boutique pedals...

Jared uses McSwain Customs into Mesa Triple Rectifiers


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Mar 14, 2010)

CYBERSYN said:


> Mako, 30 seconds to mars are a pretty cool band. The singer is Jared Leto (some actor) I think. Thats all I can tell you.



Requiem for a Dream was pretty good.


----------



## UltimaWeapon (Mar 14, 2010)

Maximum demoralization


----------



## sol niger 333 (Mar 14, 2010)

They used a wedding cake.. An electrified wedding cake


----------



## UltimaWeapon (Mar 14, 2010)

I watched a video on youtube with 30 minutes on Mars


And found this!!!


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Mar 14, 2010)

sol niger 333 said:


> They used a wedding cake.. An electrified wedding cake



 A perfect post to commemorate your 666th. Happy 666th post!


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 14, 2010)

This thread is winrar 

Except the OP


----------



## eleven59 (Mar 14, 2010)

Thaeon said:


> Actually Tomo uses Les Pauls and a Jazzmaster into A Budda Superdrive 45 and a Triple Rectifier, Budda 212 cabs, Keeley 2 knob Compressor, and various other boutique pedals...
> 
> Jared uses McSwain Customs into Mesa Triple Rectifiers



He asked about the self-titled album  Tomo wasn't in the band then. 

Since the first album was all Jared, it's mahogany body + Duncan JB -> Triple Rect.


----------



## TMM (Mar 14, 2010)

The first album was the only one worth really listening to, IMHO.

Anyway, there's a vid of the whole studio recording sessions for the first album somewhere... I forget where / when I saw it (old album!). There were a number of amps used other than the Triple Rec, including an Uberschall and a Shiva. Guitar was mostly the custom baritone griffin guitar he has.


----------



## baboisking (Mar 14, 2010)

Rogueleader said:


> Straight into the mixing board.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i laughed my ass off! 

read on for explanation of the latter...


----------



## baboisking (Mar 14, 2010)

so i got a lot of negativity from this post...seriously guys, i hate how you immediately start yelling about using the search and search engines. because i try. normally i ask about tones used by bands that you cant find ANY gear info on. and you still hate. 30 seconds to mars...the same (at least for the self titled album, the one i asked about). if your so confident, i challenge you to find links to sites with plenty of info on whatever annoying post i currently have up. but guess what? you cant do it, because no one has this info online.


anyway, the reason i post a lot of these is because im trying to kind create a sort of "database" of knowledge on tones that i like. because when the money is around, im gonna try ALL of it.

i dont get the chance to go to many shows and see what my favorite bands are using...


----------



## baboisking (Mar 14, 2010)

techcoreriffman said:


> dude, shut the fuck up with all the "what x band plays x" threads! There's this great thing called "google", you'll be able to find it there.



try googling it. i challenge you. even though i know you wont.


----------



## akguitarmaster (Mar 14, 2010)

you should try to msg them on thr myspace, i know alot of bands that reply to serious questions.


----------



## AngelVivaldi (Mar 14, 2010)

Actually found it in less than a minute...

30 Seconds to Mars gig review | The Rooockstar Blog

"Not much to say about this one. Both guitar players had a Mesa Boogie Recifier on stage. At least one of them with an 1960 Marshall cab. Tomo Milicevic, the second guitar player, had a quite massive rack on stage which he constantly twiddled while Leto was talking. He served some sounds with heavy delay and modulation but they didn`t cut through the mix at all. I can`t say if that was his fault, the FOH mixer of the venue. The guitars, mostly Les Pauls and Explorers, sounded like one massive wall of noise for me."

Not hating on you or anything dude!


----------



## Leuchty (Mar 14, 2010)

AngelVivaldi said:


> Actually found it in less than a minute...
> 
> 30 Seconds to Mars gig review | The Rooockstar Blog
> 
> ...


 
But thats not what they recorded with. That was their live shit.

To the OP, keep searchin dude. MySpace is a good suggestion.


----------



## cyril v (Mar 15, 2010)

CYBERSYN said:


> But thats not what they recorded with. That was their live shit.
> 
> To the OP, keep searchin dude. MySpace is a good suggestion.



dude, almost pretty sure he uses Mesa Boogie Amps to record... probably a Dual and a Triple Rec, probably matching cabs too. 
I don't see how you're going to tell that guy he's wrong when you don't know yourself. He's been using Mesa pretty much exclusively, the good bet would say he records with it as well.


----------



## Leuchty (Mar 15, 2010)

cyril v said:


> dude, almost pretty sure he uses Mesa Boogie Amps to record... probably a Dual and a Triple Rec, probably matching cabs too.
> I don't see how you're going to tell that guy he's wrong when you don't know yourself. He's been using Mesa pretty much exclusively, the good bet would say he records with it as well.


 
That may very well be. But, he said he found IT in less than a minute. What he found is NOT what the OP was asking.

They PROBABLY do use Duals and Trips and they PROBABLY do use matching cabs. Im not saying anyone was wrong. Im just saying what he found in LESS THAN A MINUTE was NOT what the OP was asking.


----------



## signalgrey (Mar 15, 2010)

well regardless what they used Jareds got the green to foot the bill for that overproduced tacky shite.


----------



## Sang-Drax (Mar 15, 2010)

Perhpas you can find something here.

AFAIK, 30stm was all about Mesa Boogie triple rectos on the first album. Can't recall where I've read that, though.

That said, I really like them, and not only their first album


----------



## UltimaWeapon (Mar 15, 2010)

This thread is pointless... You asked a question about a mainstream band, so they can use everything becasue they have enough money to buy gear even if they not use them. Many of these mainstream guys usind a lot of Mesa boogies but they never plug in, because in backstage they have their Peavey classics for example. I think your next question will be "what kind of gear uses Lady Gaga, then Shakira, later Alicia Keys", and so on... Its really pointless when you cannot even hear a real guitar sound in their songs. :/.
But i hope u find your answer on myspace its really the best way to get the info


----------



## Sang-Drax (Mar 15, 2010)

30 seconds to mars was hardly a mainstream band by their first album, I think.


----------



## cyril v (Mar 15, 2010)

CYBERSYN said:


> That may very well be. But, he said he found IT in less than a minute. What he found is NOT what the OP was asking.
> 
> They PROBABLY do use Duals and Trips and they PROBABLY do use matching cabs. Im not saying anyone was wrong. Im just saying what he found in LESS THAN A MINUTE was NOT what the OP was asking.



Well, thats why the thread is stupid... the only way you're going to find out 100% what was used would be to find Jared Leto and sit him down and ask him what amps/cabs/pedals he used. I don't think anyone here was a fly on the wall at the studio, so unless you're going to listen to hearsay and people completely just making up stuff... 

The link provided showed what he "more than likely" used as his main sound... they're making enough money at this point where if they weren't absolutely in love with the tone they're getting, they would just go with any another amp and use it live as well. If you want better than "more than likely", you go to the source and find out, you don't go to a completely unrelated forum.


----------



## helly (Mar 15, 2010)

It sounds like Mesa, it probably was Mesa.


----------



## TMM (Mar 15, 2010)

cyril v said:


> Well, thats why the thread is stupid... the only way you're going to find out 100% what was used would be to find Jared Leto and sit him down and ask him what amps/cabs/pedals he used. I don't think anyone here was a fly on the wall at the studio, so unless you're going to listen to hearsay and people completely just making up stuff...



Like I said, which everyone has seemed to pass by...



TMM said:


> Anyway, there's a vid of the whole studio recording sessions for the first album somewhere... I forget where / when I saw it (old album!). There were a number of amps used other than the Triple Rec, including an Uberschall and a Shiva. Guitar was mostly the custom baritone griffin guitar he has.



The vid was Jared himself taking you through the studio, so I think you can accurately say it's what they actually used. I forget if it was on their site, or if it came with the album when I bought it.


----------



## djpharoah (Mar 15, 2010)

*I will agree with the general population about the fact that yes your threads of this nature are very annoying. This thread has been closed due to the fact that great solutions have been posted up on how you can find about "X" band and their "Y" gear.

Please take the time to do a thorough search on Google prior to the next time you think of posting one of these threads. Consider this as a warning.*


----------

